# What is this?



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I was misting my imitator tank yesterday and saw this hanging by a super thin clear thread off of one of the pieces of manzanita coming off of the background.

Looks kinda like wet lichen. Anybody know what this is?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

It could be a fungus or slime mold stuck to a piece of spider silk---I don't know. Maybe you can remove it and see if it will grow on wood or something. It might be a mass of nematodes having a frat party and hanging out, but that's just speculation.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't think it's nematodes because it was not moving or wiggling. Probably some sort of fungus. It was just weird to se something like that hanging.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a lot of Slimemold plasmodia that grow in my vivs. Because of the high humidity, when they crawl up the side of the tank to sporulate, they fail to reach maturity. That's what it looks like you have here. How it ended-up on the end of a web fragment, I don't know.

Just an educated guess, Richard.


----------



## azureus for life (Jun 19, 2010)

I think its some sort of fungus. I had some in one of my tanks a couple months back. After a few days it just died out and hasn’t come back since. I wouldn’t worry about it, it will go away with no harm done.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I wasn't really worried about it. I just have never seen anything like it, especially on a strand, and was wondering what it could be.


----------

